# What can you tell me about these fish??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I already know that most are cichlids - my sister is going to buy these tanks and I am gonna do my best to talk her outa some of it! LMAO 

Also, do you think this is a good deal for whats listed below??

All of these tanks have been set up for about 3 years - all fish were juvi's when purchased - all three tanks are for sale for $500 - stands included!

a 37 gallon with 
1- grammode
1 uaru


one 80 gallon with 
1 Irregularis
1 polleni

one 90 gallon with 
1 chinese algae eater
1 synodontis ocellifer
2 clown loach
1 bleekeri
1 amphilouphu lyonsi
1 uaru 
1 acanthicus adonis


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Several of those fish get 8-10" or more. You won't have enough room for all of them at adulthood in those three tanks. How big are they now?
I really don't know about the deal. If a lot of equipment ( filters, lights, heaters and stuff comes with it... maybe). It is certainly not a great deal. Some of the fish could be worth some money if thay are in good shape. The uaru for example, if large and in good shape, may be of interest to me. That is, if you want to sell.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it bad that i can't even pronounce half of them? :lol:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

c-l-o-w-n l-o-a-c-h.... MP you don't need to pronounce. Just keep taking pictures!!!! LOL.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LMAO - my sister is buying them or thinking really serious about it.. all I know about the size and age is the fish are all about 3 years old. I figured they all got pretty big, I did google them long enough to see what they looked like. I also told her that I didnt think these fish were really suitable for someone who has only owned a 10 gal tank with guppies.. LOL 

She is definately talking about selling some of them if she decided to buy them..


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldn't recomend it. Talk about compatability issues too. That's probably one reason why they're selling them in the first place. Trying to get rid of the buggers. (Excuse my French). I wouldn't mind buying those fish, but not to keep in the tanks they're already housed in. Also I don't think it's a good idea starting off with all those fish when your sister has never kept cichlids before. And personally I don't think it's a good deal. I myself wouldn't want to get lumbered with all that stuff. Just because it's cheap (which I don't think it particually is) Doesn't mean that it 's right to get it. I would recommend starting off with the tank, then buying fish that I want to put in it. Not taking a load of fish that someone else has chosen and crammed into various tanks.
I have lots of quarentine tanks, so if any bickering goes on I can seperate them. With your sister though, I think it will be a case of moving fish from tank to tank when things aren't going to plan. Besides, your sister says she's probably going to sell most of them. So what's the point of buying them in the first place? If she wants cheap setups, there are plenty around beleive me. You just have to look in the right places.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks CM, thats what I wanted someone else to say! I copied this and sent it to her in email!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> thanks CM, thats what I wanted someone else to say! I copied this and sent it to her in email!


Haha, cool. I hope she makes the right decision.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

If she decides to buy and wants to sell the uaru's... I'm interested. I have a group of four 8" to 12" in a 150 gal. tank. I would like to get a couple more to round out the school.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ron v said:


> If she decides to buy and wants to sell the uaru's... I'm interested. I have a group of four 8" to 12" in a 150 gal. tank. I would like to get a couple more to round out the school.


ok Ron, Ill keep you posted. she has never listened to me anyhow.. :


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ron v said:


> c-l-o-w-n l-o-a-c-h.... MP you don't need to pronounce. Just keep taking pictures!!!! LOL.


 bwah haha hahahah ahahahhaha ahhaha ahah ha ahahhaha ah ah ah ahha h aha


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe ok don't worry i will, especially next week when the new lenses come in!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, she had chosen not to listen to me, so anyone interested in some good cichlids, be aware.. I imagine they will be for sale soon.. LMAO


----------

